# Cloud nine: Another Phoenix Kustoms creation.



## 68_STINGRAY

*Black Cherry, Another Phoenix Kustoms creation.*

I reaceved this as a christmas gift this christmas, The bike i took to a few shows for the owner, Now that i have new ownership of it i will be giving it a complete make over,The only thing's to stay the same are the fender's and the wheel's. everything else will be changed. Here is how the bike look's now. It's called "Black Cherry"





image hosting jpeg


----------



## tpender3

*Cloud nine*

Very cool bike  not a bad Christmas Present


----------



## StevieZ

That is a nice bike. I like the Colors. I bet it rides really nice.


----------



## 68_STINGRAY

Im thinking of having the frame repainted with new red and black paint, graphic's and lighter red and white striping to tie it in and accent it.


----------



## 68_STINGRAY

The seat i may also update. i have added some gold plated part's and will be adding more soon, will also be adding ton's more twist.


----------



## 68_STINGRAY

Updates to my bike "Black Cherry"


----------



## 68_STINGRAY

Had Black Cherry out for a moment in the sun too.


----------



## 68_STINGRAY

*update*

I got her a new sprocket, custom cut with cherries in it and chrome plated. I have not got it on the bike yet, but soon. also a frame update will take place soon.


----------



## EndlessPassionB.C

Guess my old account got banned or disabled for some reason or another, so ill be using this one until i get the other one un disabled if that is even possible.  so as far as this bike goes, it is for sale, i am no longer building it, also it no longer painted, it is to bare metal ad alot of the parts are taken off of it. ow it looks now.


----------



## Romance1984

Now that i have new ownership of it i will be giving it a complete make over.
casino ออนไลน์


----------



## 68_STINGRAY

Still sitting in my shop in a box and still up for sale


----------

